# Do you install/use the software for your peripherals?



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2015)

This is pretty straight forward. I am looking to get as many votes as possible as to whether you are the type to buy a new peripheral and are more plug and play, or on the other side, are you a software junky?

Reasons for answers are always helpful, but I find myself in the situation that once I have tested the device for a couple of days and figured out the software and settings, I do not opt to install software on other computers with the same devices.

Would you mind if driver/software came in a "lite" version that only ran from a folder rather than installing onto the C drive?


----------



## pigulici (Sep 27, 2015)

Of course the "little" version it is preferable, but I think it depend of kind of peripheral you have, on my wacom tablet I have to install all(to work on all pressure levels or have high sensitivity in Photoshop) , but on my gaming mouse , I let the windows 7 to install what wanted, so I don't think it is a general rule for all peripherals...


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 27, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Do you install/use the software for your peripherals?


I voted "No".

They are mostly "crapware" and most of time "Windows Only".


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2015)

pigulici said:


> Of course the "little" version it is preferable, but I think it depend of kind of peripheral you have, on my wacom tablet I have to install all(to work on all pressure levels or have high sensitivity in Photoshop) , but on my gaming mouse , I let the windows 7 to install what wanted, so I don't think it is a general rule for all peripherals...



This helps as I wasn't really putting more than mice and keyboards into my thought process. I can definitely see where some devices "need" them to function properly on any level. This is more on the aspect of tuning, or need for them outside of fancy lights and high end options.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 27, 2015)

I selected no as a general rule, but there are some exceptions.

My headphones came with software, designed to tweak the response, balance, etc...  Completely skipped that, and the default drivers work well.
My RAT mouse had software, but it's an abortion of design.  After trying the software once, getting frustrated, uninstalling the thing, and discovering the only thing I gave up was DPI settings I never looked back.
I've never installed keyboard software.  If the lighting isn't to my liking, and I can't change it with a physical button (thank you Thermaltake, for being smart enough to incorporate that), I remove it with soldering iron and razor.
Other mice are...less finicky.  After the RAT I have been content with way less buttons.  As such, no software.  After the RAT software crap, I decided that a mouse that requires software is a mouse I don't want to buy.


Edit:
Changed vote from "no" to "remove after configuration."  It seems more accurate to the reality, but I still don't desire installing extra software.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 27, 2015)

Mostly, yes: however, some no... example, I use the setpoint software for my touchpad/mouse, the gaming software for my keyboard, and the display software for my monitor.
However, I do not use the backup software that came with my sata card or the esata dock.  I, also, do not use the extra software that came with my printers.
So it depends on it's usefulness and/or my need of it: but, if it contains ads, junk links or is totally crippled... I don't even want it.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 27, 2015)

Errr.. I use the software from my motherboard to tweak my headset if that makes sense. Otherwise I don't use software.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 27, 2015)

I never do.  All the crap that comes with printers and anything with "Creative" written on it is unnecessary.


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2015)

No. I installed a colour profile for a monitor once, thru Windows update, and it completely screwed up the colours. All whites were yellow.

Soundcards I sometimes install software for. I had a motherboard and a 4.1 speaker setup once and I had to use some software to use it properly, for some reason I can't remember.



HossHuge said:


> All the crap that comes with printers



Oh my yes, printer software is always, always extremely terrible in every sense of the word. Extra toolbars, eternal popups about crap, adding tens of seconds to boot; it's all there.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2015)

I have installed software before and have pretty much hated it every time.

The only current software I have installed is the HORRIBLE Razer Synapse and that's only because I used to get the color to light up red instead of blue. But I never thought of uninstalling it after setting the colors 
(and I think it's safe to say that Razer Synapse is as bad as everyone says)



lilhasselhoffer said:


> My RAT mouse had software, but it's an abortion of design.



I agree completely.  It wasn't long before that was removed for me too


----------



## patrico (Sep 27, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I selected no as a general rule, but there are some exceptions.
> 
> My RAT mouse had software, but it's an abortion of design. .





manofthem said:


> I have installed software before and have pretty much hated it every time.
> I agree completely.  It wasn't long before that was removed for me too



+1


----------



## yesyesloud (Sep 27, 2015)

Only when necessary (depends on the device).

Alps touchpad drivers have stopped working on my acer laptop since windows 8 (no multi-touch shortcuts like scrolling or zooming anymore). Even its specific W8 drivers won't do. This piece of software used to make my windows experience less annoying. The device works like a charm on Linux though. As a result I tend to avoid running MS OS's for dummies on my laptops now...

On the other hand, I feel MSI afterburner is a fundamental tool for intensive gaming on my desktop box, although MSI isn't really my cards vendor... I prefer customizing them fan curves 

My xbox controller receiver needs no extra software since W8. I remember having to install extra junk on W7 in order to game myself to sleep on my couch.

I'd love to never need installing anything "minor" designed for a proprietary OS like Windows.


----------



## Drone (Sep 27, 2015)

Drivers only. But Windows 10 loves to download crapware with updates.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2015)

I need a "both" choice!  ... my mice I usually never use the software... and didn't for keyboards until I bought a Logitech G13. I also use the CH software with my Figherstick and Pro Throttle. Though more of as a test than anything. I would did a "lite" version...but I have actually grown to like the Logitech Gaming software....it isn't too heavy on resources and generally works well, is an easy task to kill and restart when it doesn't and in my experience has gotten better with recent updates. So with that I reluctantly chose Yes. 

With the games I play it has been nice to assign a profile that uses the default keys placed where I want them to on the controller...sometimes saving actual game control profiles doesn't work out well...but a software profile for the device hasn't let me down yet. Beyond that...the software is useless for me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> I need a "both" choice!


 Added "Depends on the device" as an option.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 27, 2015)

Razer Synapse had to be installed for one of my keyboards, but then I got rid of it. (I mean the keyboard) Now I have another Razer keyboard that I like. I felt that Razer Synapse was intrusive and overactive. I was glad to uninstall it.
I installed CAM software to change the color of my Kraken X41 Pump Light from blue to green. It's still on the PC.

I usually forgo adding crap that I don't need.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 27, 2015)

i only keep stuff installed if i need it.

installed the logictech crap to set my mouse up how i like it and removed it for eg.

other stuff (graphics tab for eg) i am tied to their crap for features much like the other dude :lol:

it really is a horses for courses thing, but as a rule of thumb once it aint needed, it's gone!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 28, 2015)

A lot of the software that comes with peripherals is crap, just gimmicky stuff.
So nearly all the time, I leave bundled software and just stick to the drivers. My only exception is my mouse and keyboard, which I use to set-up macro profiles for gaming and internet browsing.

As a general rule for bundled software for anything (GPU's, harddrives etc.), I will only install software after I know it's function and know if I will benefit significantly from it. Hence with the mouse and keyboard macro profiles, which are invaluable when gaming and web browsing (with the slight twitch of my thumb on my Roccat Tyon, I can open new tabs and browser windows).


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> which I use to set-up macro profiles for gaming and internet browsing.



This is more along the lines of what I am looking for. Do people actually use what is offered, or do they change the lights, set the options and just leave it running without ever going back.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2015)

"" Once upon a time before there was www  ( the internet )
one expanded the functionality of one's Precious PC by buying things like Sound cards Hand held Scanners  Hard Cards Modems and all sort of weird kit.
this kit came with Software and drivers.
1. you installed the kit
2. you installed the Drivers
    and because the OS lacked the functionality to use the hardware
3. you installed the Bundled Software
Ah those were the days......................................
Then Came Windows 95>>>>98>>>>Me>>>>XP>>> ""


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2015)

My corsiar M60 mouse does not work properly without its software, so I need it. Other than that, unless the software has a feature I require such as adjusting DPI then I don't do it.


----------



## Maban (Sep 28, 2015)

Have to use it with my Naga. Windows doesn't know how to customize 17 buttons on a mouse natively. I use the older Naga specific software, not the Synapse stuff. I had issues with that and this does what I want.

I installed the software/firmware for my keyboard and I could no longer use it in the BIOS. One of these days I will get around to putting the latest BIOS on my motherboard and maybe that will fix it. I don't use the macro keys so I don't actually need the software.


----------



## yesyesloud (Sep 28, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> "" Once upon a time before there was www  ( the internet )
> one expanded the functionality of one's Precious PC by buying things like Sound cards Hand held Scanners  Hard Cards Modems and all sort of weird kit.
> this kit came with Software and drivers.
> 1. you installed the kit
> ...


Ah those days... When even bloatware could be fun


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> Ah those days... When even bloatware could be fun



don't think of the original software as bloatware   that came later with CD install disks you cannot fit much bloatware on to 3 1/2"  1.44m/b floppys

Usualy the OEM apps for the Hardtware was the only software usable with the hardware  at the time it was the arrival of Plug and play o/s such as Win 95 that introduced bloatware
Under Dos   ( remember that ) the software functioned and there was little bloatware


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

Back in the day, you were often sunk without proper drivers. Back then, they made the PC world go around.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Back in the day, you were often sunk without proper drivers. Back then, they made the PC world go around.



or if it was second hand  the install disks   no Internet as such to download the drivers and software

god   try trawling BB at 1200 baund  Dial up for drivers


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks to this thread for making me realize, finally, that I can uninstall the Razer Synapse after setting the color.  I just uninstalled the software, and I feel 10lb lighter already 

There is a downside though...apparently I can't adjust dpi without the software installed, but I can live with that and just use whatever default setting there is, which presumably is max dpi...?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> which presumably is max dpi...?



There are a lot of laser mice I see with a max DPI of 8200, but when I open the software to check the default for the highest setting and I have seen it set to 6400DPI.
So it really depends, and most likely at the top end fo the spectrum is too much for most to handle in a controllable manner anyways. Just use it if its comfy


----------



## RCoon (Sep 28, 2015)

Never install peripheral software, except for Razer because they don't give you much of a choice. Worked out in the end though, cause I used their software to make a macro that could remove 7000 likes from our facebook page made between a period when bots were at large.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2015)

as little as possible. most hardware lets you set it up and then the device remembers it - so i just stop the programs starting with windows after initial setup or don't install at all.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 28, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Then Came Windows 95


I wasn't even born, I'm the youngest here


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2015)

Keyboard yes, macro and lightning control.

Mouse yes, sensitivity and button mapping.

Headset I don't think came with anything.

External DVD-RW no, I'll use CDBurnerXP, PotPlayer, VLC, MPC, etc, over whatever is on the disc.

Phone yes, needed for firmware updates and I like using it over Windows Explorer for managing media.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2015)

Only installed for my logitech G502 and corsair k90 when i had it to program macros. 

Wouldn't really do it for any other peripherals unless i really really had to to configure it. 

I have a friend who installs every peice of junk software that comes on the disk with his hardware or peripherals because he thinks he needs all of it for his hardware to function


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2015)

Unless it NEEDS it to work, I do not install extra software.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 28, 2015)

mostly i just install the driver, except the software offer me something that useful
i like keep it simple as possible


----------



## CounterZeus (Sep 28, 2015)

Purely depends on the device. Like for my graphics card I need MSI afterburner to tweak the fan speed, logitech software for mouse for speed/extra buttons etc..;

But I don't for like webcam, keyboard (why would I want to save my LED settings..), xbox360 controller,.. all the stuff that's built in right into the OS and I don't need the extra functionality of the software.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2015)

I find updated versions of software online, i only install the software included as a last resort


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, but it depends on the item as some times the peripherals do nothing for me.  My Logitech G19S has its software installed so I can adjust the keyboard settings as needed.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 28, 2015)

Both. I install the Logitech Gaming driver for my G500 because of the DPI control based on profiles for ganes it stores, as well as key button assignments.

I install Monitor driver mostly because I hate seeing "generic plug n play monitor" in Device Manager.  

Keyboard only gets generic motherboard driver, as does headset get generic (when I use them)

Sounblaster Z gets Creative drivers, since they've actually been good about keeping updated.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 28, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> try trawling BB at 1200 baund  Dial up for drivers



Been there, done that.   It sucked.

I lived in an exclusive, out of the way, mountain neighborhood back then. The house and view were fantastic, but all that was available was phone modems on less than perfect phone lines.

I hated that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks to this thread for making me realize, finally, that I can uninstall the Razer Synapse after setting the color.  I just uninstalled the software, and I feel 10lb lighter already
> 
> There is a downside though...apparently I can't adjust dpi without the software installed, but I can live with that and just use whatever default setting there is, which presumably is max dpi...?



Normally they default to a middle or low dpi setting.


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2015)

sometimes!
my mouse comes with a useful software for profiles and sh*t... so did it, 
keyboard also comes with a software... 
headset comes with a headset, not installed... no useful craps on it, 
so if the software / drivers / controller is useful i will install it but not all time it comes with important craps...

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Normally they default to a middle or low dpi setting.



Well that kind of makes sense because it just feels slower than it used to. I hate it too because I got used to the high dpi.

Rock and hard place: terrible Synapse or low dpi...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Rock and hard place: terrible Synapse or low dpi...



You can always venture into the mouse and pointer settings and artificially speed it up


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> This is pretty straight forward. I am looking to get as many votes as possible as to whether you are the type to buy a new peripheral and are more plug and play, or on the other side, are you a software junky?
> 
> Reasons for answers are always helpful, but I find myself in the situation that once I have tested the device for a couple of days and figured out the software and settings, I do not opt to install software on other computers with the same devices.
> 
> Would you mind if driver/software came in a "lite" version that only ran from a folder rather than installing onto the C drive?


I used the software for my Roccat to set it up the way I wanted, only use it to setup for a different game, same with my Logi G9x, altho it's been much longer since I used that. Had to use software for the Thrustmaster.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> You can always venture into the mouse and pointer settings and artificially speed it up



Aye, the good ideas keep coming. Will do


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 28, 2015)

Voted yes, but I am wondering to be fair. Recently I was reinstalling my parents' Logitech C615 Webcam and I did leave Logitech Webcam Suit, although I have never fired that program once. Not even once, since the 1st day I bought that HD Webcam. With mice is different. If I use a mouse with no onboard memory I tend to keep the software installed. With mice who have onboard memory I set my settings and remove it. My prime example is SteelSeries.....oh boy they have some resource hog with their stuff. The moment I set my Kinzu Pro Edition settings I unisntalled the suit.


----------



## yesyesloud (Sep 29, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> don't think of the original software as bloatware   that came later with CD install disks you cannot fit much bloatware on to 3 1/2"  1.44m/b floppys
> 
> Usualy the OEM apps for the Hardtware was the only software usable with the hardware  at the time it was the arrival of Plug and play o/s such as Win 95 that introduced bloatware
> Under Dos   ( remember that ) the software functioned and there was little bloatware


Yeah that's true, I know the bloatware era has gone full blown after W3.x wasn't the standard anymore, more specifically from W95 on with the nostalgic CD-ROM Magazine as a breakthrough in this, say, glorious field.

But I can list crapware from the good old times too - not always/necessarily driver/peripheral-related though... It's just that about any piece of software tended to seem magical at the time so we usually take them for non-crapware hah


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

I usually don't install motherboard software because it's pretty much always fat. Same goes for AiO cooler software. I just prefer to set the fans in UEFI BIOS and be done with it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 30, 2015)

Depends on the device. If I think it could be useful, I install it. Sometimes I install it and it turns out it's crapware. It lags, it crashes, it doesn't work properly like Benq Display pilot.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2015)

Anything that's worth having the software for basically. For example, I need to install HP's printer software for me to use the scanner on my network printer, so in cases like that I'm forced to. The only cases where I want to is, for example, the Logitech software for my mouse because it will tell me that my battery is getting low before it dies, it will map buttons and store it on the mouse or in software and will let me control DPI and sensitivity in either endurance or performance mode. That's about where it ends though. I don't need APC's software to read sensors but, I do need it to change things like how much power on the master plug will switch on other controlled plugs, so I won't install it unless I need it. So basically, depends on the hardware and its native support.


----------

